# [Review] Lian Li V2120



## XE85 (18. Oktober 2010)

Vor einigen Monaten stellte Lian Li 2 neue Gehäuse der V-Serie vor. Seit einigen Tagen sind die Gehäuse verfügbar. Beim V2120 konnte ich trotz des Preises nicht widerstehen und habe mir die komplett schwarze Variante gekauft. Bevor ich mit meinem Projekt dazu starte möchte ich noch ein kleines User Review machen. Ist allerdings mein erstes Review, also seid gnädig.


*Einleitung:*


 Beginnen möchte ich mit den allgemeinen Daten zum Case:




Maße: 235 x 635 x 630 mm (BxHxT)
 

Material: Aluminium
 

Farbe: Schwarz (komplett Innen und     Außen) , silber und schwarz mit silbernen Innenraum sind auch     erhältlich
 

Gewicht: 14,4 kg
 

Formfaktor: ATX, HPTX, E-ATX,     Micro-ATX
 

Lüfter:
4x 140 mm ? 4 Lüfter     werden mitgeliefert 
4x 120 mm ? 1 Lüfter wird mitgeliefert
 

Laufwerksschächte:
5x 5,25     Zoll (extern)
17x 3,5 Zoll (intern, Hauptschacht, demontierbar)
4x 2,5 Zoll (intern, auf der     Oberseite des Zwischenbodens)
Erweiterungsslots: 11
 

I/O Panel:
4x USB 3.0
1x eSATA
1x je Audio In/Out
 



*Verpackung:*


 geliefert wird das Case im typischen Karton mit Transportsicherungen aus Styropor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Bild im Vergleich zu einem TJ07 zeigt die Größe des V2120:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*mitgeliefertes Zubehör:*

jede Menge Schrauben, bis auf die für die Festplattenbefestigung alle in schwarz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Slotblende bzw Adapterkabel für Front USB Anschlüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halterungen für die Graka und 2,5Zoll Laufwerke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine kleine Schraubenbox




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Backplate für SSI Mainboards




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelklemmen für ein Kabelmanagement




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine Anleitung mit Zubehörprospekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Außen:*


*Front:*


 Das V2120 hat eine Fronttüre aus massiven Aluminium. Diese ist versperrbar und lässt sich beidseitig montieren, sprich nach links oder nach rechts öffnend. Die Fronttür ist gedämmt.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Seitlich und unten befinden sich Lüftungsöffnungen welche die Dämmung wohl nutzlos machen.

 An der Front selbst befindet sich ganz oben der Drehregler für die stufenlose Lüftersteuerung. Rechts oben Power- und Reset LED. Die 5 5,25Zoll Schächte sind mit gelochten Blenden versehen. Darunter befinden sich Power- und Resettaster die ebenfalls komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt sind. Der untere Bereich ist mit einer Langlochstruktur versehen hinter der sich 2 140er Lüfter befinden.



*Heck:*

Das Heck wird vom Mainboardtray mit den 11 PCI Slots dominiert. Dieser lässt sich nach hinten herausziehen und ist mit Thumbscrews verschraubt. Ebenfalls am Mainboardtray ist ein 120er Lüfter. Neben den PCI Slots sind Lüftungsschlitze. Dort lassen sich bei Lian Li erhältliche Zusatzlüfter befestigen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Über dem Mainboardtray befinden sich die beiden Schlauchdurchführungen aus Gummi. Diese wirken wenig hochwertig und passen so gar nicht zum Rest des Gehäuses. Verschraubbare Blenden für die Waküöffungen wie es bei früheren „V“ Gehäusen der Fall war hätten hier sicher besser gepasst, vor allem in Anbetracht des Preises. Weiters könnte es hier zu Problemen kommen. Die Waküöffnungen befinden sich nicht am Mainboardtray und so könnte es sein das sich der Tray mit einem  montierten Towerkühler nicht herausziehen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 ganz unten befindet sich die Netzteilblende. Diese ist Lian Li typisch. Man kann das Netzteil ausserhalb mit der Blende versehen und dann von aussen ins Case schieben. Die Blende selbst wird mit Thumbscrews verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Boden:*


 Das Case steht auf Rollen was den Transport etwas erleichtert. Die beiden vorderen haben eine Bremse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls im Boden befinden sich die Luft - öffnungen für das Netzteil. Hier hat Lian Li einen wechselbaren Staubfilter angebracht. Wie schnell sich dieser aufgrund der Ausrichtung zum Boden zusetzt wird sich zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Deckel:*


 vorne im Deckel befinden sich die Frontanschlüsse. Hinter der aus Alu gefertigten Klappe befinden sich ein eSATA Anschluss, jeweil ein Line in und Line out Anschluss sowie 4 USB3 taugliche USB Ports. Zum Anschluss dieser komme ich später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Desweiteren befinden sich im Deckel 3 Öffnungen für 120er Lüfter. Diese sind im Auslieferungszustand mit Blenden verschlossen. Die Öffnungen eignen sich zur Montage eines 
360er Radiators. Ein großer Kritikpunkt ist hier das Lian Li „nur“ Öffnungen für einen 360er Radiator eingeplant hat. 3 140er Öffnungen für einen der immer weiter verbreiteten 420er Radiatoren wären problemlos möglich gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Innen:*

Kommen wir nun zum Innenraum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen möchte ich an der Front.

 Oben befinden sich wie erwähnt 5 5,25 Zoll Schächte. Die beiden oberen haben einen schraubenlosen befestigungsmechanismus für Laufwerke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die restlichen 3 Schächte werden im Auslieferungszustand  von einem Festplattenkäfig belegt welcher 3 Festplatten aufnehmen kann  die von einem 140er Lüfter gekühlt werden. Dieser lässt sich natürlich  entfernen um die Schächte anderwertig zu nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Laufwerke selbst werden einfach durch aufklappen des Mechanissmus, hineinschieben und wieder schließen monitert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Darunter befindet sich der große Festplattenschacht für maximal 7 Festplatten, 2 Halterungen für 2,5Zoll Festplaten sind fix eingebaut. Belüftet wird er von insgesamt 3 140er Lüftern, 2 in der Front und einer hinter dem Schacht der die Luft in den großen Mainboardbereich bläst.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Dieser Schacht ist verschraubt und lässt sich relativ leicht entfernen. Das ermöglicht die Montage eines 280er Radiators.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ein weitere kleinerer Festplattenschacht befindet sich im unteren Bereich vor dem Netzteil. Hier haben 3 HDDs platz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Befestigt werden alle Festplatte mit dem schon von früheren Gehäusen bekannten System. Es werden die werkzeuglos montierbaren schrauben mit den Gummientkopplern auf die Festplatten geschraubt und diese dann einfach in den Käfig geschoben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Desweiteren sind in der Midplate ebenfalls eine Halterung für ein 2 2,5 Zoll Geräte vorhanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Für das Netzteil im unteren Bereich stehen insgesamt 29cm Platz zur Verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Kommen wird nun zum großen Mainboardbereich. Dieser ermöglicht wie die meisten wohl schon wissen die Montage von allen gängigen Mainboardgrößen. Selbst das EVGA SR-2 hat hier problemlos Platz.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ebenfalls vorhanden ist die Stütze für Steckkarten, dazu später mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Im Mainboardtray befindet sich im Bereich des CPU Kühlers eine große Öffnung die es ermöglichen soll CPU-Kühler mit Backplate auch ohne Mainboardausbau zu montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Weiters sind noch 4 kleinere Öffnungen für Kabeldurchführungen vorhanden.


 An der Rückseite des Mainboardtray stehen bis zur Seitenwand 2,8cm Platz für Kabelverlegungen zur Verfügung.



*Komponenteneinbau:*


*Mainboard:*


 Das Mainboard wird wie üblich auf Abstandhaltern befestigt. Sogar diese sind schwarz.

 Das Mainboard selbst kann ebenfalls Werkzeuglos mit Thumbscrews befestigt werden. Dies ist allerdings sehr fummelig, mit einem Schraubenzieher geht es wesentlich einfacher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie oben schon befürchtet lässt sich der Mainboardtray nicht hinausziehen wenn ein größerer CPU Kühler montiert ist. Hier im Bild der AMD Boxed Kühler, der nur um wenige mm an der Gehäuserückwand vorbeipasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Grafikkarte:*


 Die Graka lässt sich wie das Mainboard werkzeuglos montieren. Die PCI Slotblenden sind mit Thumbscrews verschraubt. Allerdings ist auch diese Angelegenheit etwas fummelig, wieder tut man sich mit einem Schraubenzieher wesentlich leichter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Insgesamt stehen für die Graka 34,5cm Platz nach hinten zur Verfügung. Nach entfernen des 140er Lüfters sind es nochmal 25mm mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Die Steckkarten können wie erwähnt mit der Stütze zusätzlich befestigt werden, was vor allem langen und schweren Karten bzw. Karten mit Wasserkühlern zugute kommt. Ein kleiner Nachteil ist natürlich das die Stütze bei einem Window die Sicht auf die Hardware etwas versperrt. Ausserdem könnte es je nach Graka mit den Stromanschlüssen knapp werden wie hier bei der HD5870 zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Verkabelung der USB Ports:*

Für die Verkabelung der Front USB Ports gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

Die eine funktioniert mittels des beigelegten Adapters, damit lassen sich die USB Ports intern am Mainboard anschließen. Unverständlich ist das Lian Li nur einen Adapter für 2 Ports beilegt obwohl 4 vorhanden sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2 Möglichkeit, aktuell ist diese die einzige bei der man USB3 nutzen kann, ist die beigelegte Slotblende mit der man die Kabel nach aussen führen und dann hinten am Mainboard anschließen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man auf dem folgenden Bild sieht ist die Kabellänge etwas knapp bemessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wasserkühlung:*


 Durch die Größe des Gehäuses eignet es sich natürlich hervorragend für eine Wasserkühlung. Ein 360er, ein 280er , ein 120er und ein 140er Radiator lassen sich intern ohne Modifikationen mit Dremel oder Stichsäge im Gehäuse unterbringen.


 In der Front ist die Dicke des Radiators kaum ein Problem. Im Deckel schon. Vom Deckel bis zu Mainboardoberkante sind 6,5cm Platz. Rechnet man 25mm Dicke für die Lüfter, darf der Radiator maximal 40mm dick sein um keinenfalls mit Teilen vom Mainboard zu kollidieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Für Pumpen, Durchflussmesser und weitere Wakükomponenten steht auf der Midplate jede Menge Platz zur Verfügung. Von einem normalen ATX Mainboard bis zu Midplate sind 10,5cm Platz. Das würde sogar, mit etwas Bastelarbeit, einen Radiator an dieser Stelle ermöglichen. Der Radiator dürfte maximal 36cm lang sein, also maximal ein 280er Radiator.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Fazit:*


Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses ist natürlich extrem hochwertig, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist alles aus Alu gefertigt, es gibt zudem keine scharfen Kanten. Die Gummischlauchdruchführungen passen zwar überhaupt nicht zur restlichen Verarbeitung, sind aber verschmerzbar.  

 Die Hardwaremontage praktisch komplett Werkzeuglos erfolgen, da Lian Li überall wo es entscheidend ist Thumbscrews verwendet. Allerdings ist diese teilweise etwas fummelig.

Auch für Waküfans ist das Gehäuse bestens geeignet, bis zu 4 Radiatoren lassen sich ohne große Modifikationen im Gehäuse unterbringen. Auch für Pumpe(n), AGB, DFM usw. steht mehr als genug Platz zur Verfügung, selbst wenn man ein übergroßes Mainboard verbaut.

 Leider gibt es auch einige Kritikpunkte. Zum einen wären die nicht voll genutzen Möglichkeiten der Radiatormontage im Deckel, wie erwähnt wäre hier auch ein größerer 420er Radiator möglich. Desweiteren ist Lian Li im Heck ein großer Schnitzer passiert, der es verhindert das große Towerkühler mit dem Mainboardtray nach aussen gezogen werden, die Öffnung im Tray zur Kühlermontage macht das Problem nicht ganz so schlimm. Zudem fehlt ein Adapter für den internen Anschluss der USB Ports, von diesem 1€ Teil hätte Lian Li schon einen 2. beilegen können bei dem Preis.

Alles in allem ist Lian Li mit dem V2120 ein tolles Gehäuse gelungen das die bezeichnung „V“ absolut verdient.

Ob man bereit ist den Preis von etwa 450€ für die silberne bzw. die schwarze Variante mit silbernem Innenraum bis hin zu fast 500€ für die komplett schwarze Variante zu zahlen, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Pro/Contra:

+ Verarbeitung
+ großteils werkzeuglose Montage möglich
+ viel Platz für Laufwerke und HDDs
+ viel Platz im Mainboardbereich
+ spezielle Rahmen und Montagemöglichkeiten für 2,5Zoll HDDs bzw. SSDs
+ vorgefertigte Lüfteröffnungen im Deckel
+ 4 Radiatoren ohne Modifikationen möglich
+ herausziehbarer Mainboardtray
+ USB3 Frontanschlüsse

-  Öffnungen im Deckel nur für 360er Radiator, 420er wäre möglich gewesen
- bei großen Towerkühlern kann der Mainboardtray nicht aus dem Gehäuse gezogen werden
- Werkzeuglose Montage teilweise etwas fummelig
- nur ein USB Adapter für internen Anschluss
-  (Preis)
Links:

Lian Li
Geizhals


----------



## BlackHawk3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Cool gemacht


----------



## Kearney (28. März 2011)

Eine Sache scheint euch allen bei dem Tower nicht aufzufallen komisch das ich das wohl als einzigster versucht habe . Und zwar gibt es auf der hp von lian li einen installtion guide wo man die Front Tür von standard links nach rechts öffnen umbauen kann so das man von rechts nach links öffnet . NUR leider ist das unmöglich weil wenn man sich die mühe macht und der anleitung folgt, wird man am ende feststellen das die innenkante der fronttür mit den rechts oben in der front verbauten 2 LED`s schön zusammen stötzt ,also mit schwung machst sie dir kaputt . die ja von hinten nur in so einer plastik led halterung stecken . 

und was sagt lian li offiziel dazu . wir können ihn neue teile schicken aber das problem bekommen sie net behoben . 

lächerlich für so ein teueren tower und dann noch so was ein guide raus bringen wo halt selber net einmal getestet wurde . im guide sieht man deutlich das die front keine leds hat ^^

kannst ja mal prüfen in deiner review würde mich mal intressieren ob das auch feststellst das problem . 

Gruß Kearney


----------

